# About potato soup...



## Kayelle

I have some buttermilk I want to use up. How do you think it would work in potato cheese soup?


----------



## Dawgluver

Yum!  I'd do it, Kayelle!


----------



## buckytom

why not? 

although buttermilk fried chicken sounds good too.


----------



## Andy M.

...maybe some leeks as well.


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks guys...I'll make it tomorrow and report. Don't have any leeks Andy but I think fresh snipped chives should be good.

Wish I could do the chicken Bucky, but I'm making soup for some dental issues.


----------



## Cheryl J

Looking forward to hearing about your potato soup results, Kay.  Sure hope whoever has the dental issues feels better soon....that is NO fun.  

When I have leftover buttermilk, I usually make a batch of pancakes and freeze them.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I would add the buttermilk at the end and just allow the soup to reheat slightly.  

A few grinds of nutmeg *or* cayenne would not hurt, depends on your mood!


----------



## menumaker

I think that I would add some sauteed onion and/or a clove of mashed garlic as well.


----------



## Kayelle

OK...here's the report.
This turned out to be Mushroom Potato Cheese Buttermilk Soup. I know that's a mouthful but I couldn't decide what kind of soup to make, so I put them all together...why not? It was just spectacular and we both loved it.
I used fresh snipped chives in it at the end, along with the buttermilk.

 Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Dawgluver

I'd like a mouthful of that too!  

Glad it worked, Kayelle!


----------



## GotGarlic

Sounds delicious!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It does sound good Kayelle. Any chance you could figure out how you made it so you could post a recipe in the "Soups" forum? I wouldn't mind making something like this during the winter. Tomorrow is definitely NOT winter-like with temps in the 90s and humidity to match.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Sounds nice!

"A first-rate soup is more creative than a second-rate painting." - Abraham Maslow

Soup is one of those foods that I think of as more of a process than a recipe.  It just sort of comes together as you look at what you have to work with.  It is always good, once in a while it is memorable!  With plain potato soup I sometimes add a grated carrot to give it a bit of color and a flavor boost.

I'm ready for fall!


----------



## Kayelle

*Thanks for the nice words, everyone. 

*


Cooking Goddess said:


> It does sound good Kayelle. Any chance you could figure out how you made it so you could post a recipe in the "Soups" forum? I wouldn't mind making something like this during the winter. Tomorrow is definitely NOT winter-like with temps in the 90s and humidity to match.



*Unfortunatly, I'm not one to write things down as I go, and I didn't measure amounts of anything for an actual recipe CG. However, I can make an attempt at telling you what I did.

I sauted a chopped and de-gilled Portabella mushroom in butter, then added a hand full dried Porchini mushrooms and poured over enough chicken broth to cover. Here I added a healthy amount  Herbs de Provence (without lavender), salt, and white pepper. I simmered that until the Porchini's were very soft and then used my stick blender to make the mix smooth,(dental reasons, remember). I think it would be better with some chunks however. I added more chicken broth and some canned milk and blended in instant mashed potatoes until "it looked right" and simmered that for a while. I added some cubed Velveeta cheese..."gasp"...but it sure melts beautifully. I then grated in a little nutmeg and some onion powder and simmered a little longer. At the end I added a small handful of snipped fresh chives, and the buttermilk. 

It really was surprisingly delicious. The buttermilk gave it a nice little tang that made it extra special. If I don't happen to have any buttermilk next time, I suspect some added Greek Yogurt that I always have on hand will work equally well.       
*




Aunt Bea said:


> Sounds nice!
> 
> "A first-rate soup is more creative than a second-rate painting." - Abraham Maslow
> 
> Soup is one of those foods that I think of as more of a process than a recipe.  It just sort of comes together as you look at what you have to work with.  It is always good, once in a while it is memorable!  With plain potato soup I sometimes add a grated carrot to give it a bit of color and a flavor boost.
> 
> I'm ready for fall!



*I love that quote AB *. *You're so right that soup making is a process rather than a recipe.  It's just about my favorite thing to make.*


----------



## Andy M.

I think mushroom soup really benefits from a little tang.  I use a recipe that includes sour cream.  That provides a little tang that really makes the soup.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> ...Unfortunatly, I'm not one to write things down as I go, and I didn't measure amounts of anything for an actual recipe CG. However, I can make an attempt at telling you what I did......I added some cubed Velveeta cheese..."gasp"...but it sure melts beautifully...


Good enough Kayelle. Just so long as I have an idea of what it was that you used "a bit of and a dab of" I can come close enough.   And about that Velveeta? No objections on this end - it's what I use when I make my cheesy cauliflower soup.


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> Good enough Kayelle. Just so long as I have an idea of what it was that you used "a bit of and a dab of" I can come close enough.   And about that Velveeta? No objections on this end - it's what I use when I make my cheesy cauliflower soup.



Yep, "they" can get all snooty about Velveeta, but it does the flavor and melting job in soups to be sure. The cheese was not the big ingredient here however.

I forgot to add that I added a splash of dry Sherry to the soup. We had some for lunch, and as usual it was even better.


----------



## Dawgluver

Velveeta is fantastic in cauliflower or broccoli cheese soup.  No substitute.


----------



## Souschef

That potato soup was every bit as good as the soup we had in the   restaurant atop the Schynige Platte in the Bernese Alps of Switzerland..


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Yep, "they" can get all snooty about Velveeta, but it does the flavor and melting job in soups to be sure. The cheese was not the big ingredient here however.
> 
> I forgot to add that I added a splash of dry Sherry to the soup. We had some for lunch, and as usual it was even better.


 
Sounds good, Kay.  Being as it's coming up to soup weather, I'll have to remember that.  I LOVE soups and the creativity that comes with it.


----------



## Kayelle

Souschef said:


> That potato soup was every bit as good as the soup we had in the   restaurant atop the Schynige Platte in the Bernese Alps of Switzerland..



See why I keep cooking?


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> Velveeta is fantastic in cauliflower or broccoli cheese soup.  No substitute.


Not a popular choice in Canada--way too expensive, but there is CheezWhiz (or there used to be). I don't use either...Velveeta is way too salty for me and CheezWhiz, well, just didn't ever cotton to it, but my cousins sure ate a lot of CheezWhiz sandwiches at The Lake.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> ...I forgot to add that I added a splash of dry Sherry to the soup....


I figured with mushroom soup that was a given.


----------



## CWS4322

Cooking Goddess said:


> I figured with mushroom soup that was a given.


+1 or brandy if there is no sherry in the house.


----------



## GotGarlic

CWS4322 said:


> Not a popular choice in Canada--way too expensive, but there is CheezWhiz (or there used to be). I don't use either...Velveeta is way too salty for me and CheezWhiz, well, just didn't ever cotton to it, but my cousins sure ate a lot of CheezWhiz sandwiches at The Lake.



I came across these recipes the other day: http://nourishingjoy.com/homemade-cheez-whiz-homemade-velveeta-real-food/


----------

